# Better Deal???



## stones3131 (Feb 8, 2012)

With my lease ending soon, I am debating taking deliver in SC. Question, am I more likely to get a better deal, same deal, or not as good deal by taking delivery in SC? 

I'm interested in a X1. 

My gut tells me I can get a better deal by just taking a car off the dealer's lot or by maybe mentioning I want to take delivery in SC, so the dealer would be more inclined to sweeten their offer? Any validity to my gut?

Few more questions:

Are X1's made in SC?
How long does production usually take?
How many days/weeks in advance do they notify you of your delivery date?

Sorry for so many questions!


----------



## GeorgeT (Jun 22, 2007)

Probably the same deal. The dealer will save some dollars by not having to prep the car but even though the car will only have to be moved a few hundred feet you will still pay the same "destination fee". All X models are made in SC, it's BMW's only plant making them.


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

GeorgeT said:


> Probably the same deal. The dealer will save some dollars by not having to prep the car but even though the car will only have to be moved a few hundred feet you will still pay the same "destination fee". All X models are made in SC, it's BMW's only plant making them.


Slight correction, the X1 is made in Regensburg, Germany.

I am also looking at an X1, and production for MY16 ends very shortly, so there aren't many allocations left that can be modified. Contact Adrian, a board sponsor, if you are looking to order and take delivery at the Performance Center. Deals will likely be better for in stock vehicles that the dealer wants to move, but nothing beats custom building your own and taking PCD. 
Once your car enters production, you should get a tentative PCD date, which could be moved up once your car reaches the VPC stateside. If you order, expect production to start very shortly, so I would get a move on contacting dealers.


----------

